# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  Falcon Box V3.2 Released - Iphone, Spd, Samsung [07/06/2017]

## mohamed73

*News*   *Falcon Box  Next Generation Mobile Tool  iNNOVATED BY MIRACLE TEAM Version 3.2 (07 june 2017)  * *Thanks for Using Miracle Team Product “Falcon Box & Falcon Miracle Key Edition” 
To make the Better Mobile Repair Solution for you, We bring to the Updates regularly. 
Every Update of our software include improvements for new functions and better service 
and reliability. * *Miracle Falcon Box 3.2 Ready*    *Miracle Falcon 3.2 Highlights*  *  
- Added Iphone Tools (For Most Idevices)
- Read Extended info from Device
- One Click Reboot / Turn off
- One Click Reboot to Recovery Mode 
- Update Firmware
- Update Custom Firmware
- Erase Before Update
- Auto Download Last Firmware 
- Update with Preserve Userdata 
- Erase Userdata
- More Features will Come 
- Added Spd Flasher
- Flash pac Files
- Follow Instruction on Sw
- Improved Spd Factory Reset in Diag Mode 
- Added Samsung Fix Update Errors
- Improved Samsung Adb frp Reset 
- Fixed Calculator Tab
- Code Calculation Bug Fixed * 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *Note :* Disable Your Av if You Get Any Virus Alert   *More To Come - Keep Watching*  
Get Now Yours From Nearest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## mohamed73

_Reports:   
Review:   _

----------


## mohamed73

_IPHONE 4S READ INFO DONE BY FALCON V3.2 _

----------

